# Military Flashlight bulb upgrade??



## MrCoffee (Feb 1, 2010)

Hey Everyone,

I am NOT a flashlight guy, I just use the damn things, know nothing about them except where the batteries go in, and how to replace the bulb.

I have a (I guess it would be considered military issue) angle head flashlight, 2D cell with the lens/bulb on a 90 degree angle, which I like quite a lot, except the light output is really poor. I was wondering what would be the best bulb to put in it to make it as bright and long lasting as possible??
This is one just like it on fleaBay: http://cgi.ebay.com/Military-issue-...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item19b982df36
Not sure is mine are the exact same manufaturer, but that is at least the type/style.

TIA,
MrC


----------



## gallonoffuel (Feb 1, 2010)

Check this link to see all the threads pertaining to 'fulton mods'

http://www.google.com/search?source...s.com+fulton+mods&btnG=Google+Search&meta=lr=

There are a ton of threads on these already, with various difficulty ratings down to 0.


----------



## Bullet Bob (Feb 7, 2010)

If you want a kick butt easy upgrade heres what I did to several of the angle head lights. 
you can use the rop low bulb available from lighthound and get an FM 8 AA battery pack available thru FMs thread in the custom buy sell trade section and get yourself a set of eneloops they come 8 to a pack with charger and holders and you will need 1 dummy battery( also available thru lighthound) and you put 7 batts in the holder and that drops in with no mod necessary and the bulb goes in just like the current bulb. Its simple and you will be blown away by the output.


----------



## andyw513 (Feb 21, 2010)

I know a _SureFire_ way to increase input, lol. But the links above are very helpful, I'd check them out, along with *Bob*'s input as well. Good luck!


----------



## ampdude (Feb 22, 2010)

MrCoffee said:


> Hey Everyone,
> 
> I am NOT a flashlight guy, I just use the damn things, know nothing about them except where the batteries go in, and how to replace the bulb.
> 
> ...



If you want to go the cheap route, and I'm sure you do, because those are cheap lights.. Yea, I used to have one of those green ones back in the day, I don't know whatever happened to it. I have an old black one now that my dad gave me a couple of years ago. The original bulb was a joke. I cleaned the lense with windex, blew the dust out of the reflector with some compressed air and put a Dorcy 2.4V xenon bulb. The output is about 5x better than it was before. I keep it on top of the fridge now. The bulb can be found at Sears and is very cheap, it runs great on 2D's, but I did burn one out once in the past. I'm not sure if it was a bad bulb or not, I've had no problems with the others. Unfortunately there is no place in the tailcap to keep spare bulbs like the Maglites have, you just have the red filter and the flood filter. Some of them have blue filters too. I have a slide switch Rayovac 2D I got as a Christmas present back around 1993 or so that I also use the same Dorcy xenon bulb in. I've used them in 2D and 2C Maglites as well, as well as Mag's Magnumstar xenon bulb. I'm not as big a fan of that bulb though, but it's okay too.


----------

